# Phoenix Suns sign Eric Piatkowski



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

http://www.azcentral.com/arizonarepublic/sports/articles/0703suns0703.html

Hmm, says they're still going after Lindsay Hunter or some other guys. Not a bad signing as long as he has that three stroke going.


----------



## rdm2 (Sep 17, 2005)

A buddy for Burke.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

If Piatkowski can hit some threes, he will be of more value than Pat Burke. But yeah, he'll be on the bench most of the time. At least it's a bit of depth though.


----------



## Preacher (May 8, 2006)

Towski is a decent player. I've seen him play some, smart player good shooter. Didn't look like he could play better than average defense though.

I really think this team needs another athletic wing; another rangy player who can run the floor and finish on the break. I was hoping we'd address that in the draft...........


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Preacher said:


> Towski is a decent player. I've seen him play some, smart player good shooter. Didn't look like he could play better than average defense though.
> 
> I really think this team needs another athletic wing; another rangy player who can run the floor and finish on the break. I was hoping we'd address that in the draft...........


I definitely agree there. Jumaine Jones is that player for me. He's more like a Tim Thomas than the guy you are wanting though. Runs well, has range, can't play a lick of defense (though he does try). Much like Tim Thomas but less a couple inches. This signing makes me think that it's Piatkowski plus Lindsay Hunter and that's it.


----------



## THE'clip'SHOW (Sep 24, 2002)

I think its a great signing for you guys and your system. Pike can nail three's with the best of em. Man this means I'm gonna have to follow the suns again next year!


----------



## Preacher (May 8, 2006)

ShuHanGuanYu said:


> I definitely agree there. Jumaine Jones is that player for me. He's more like a Tim Thomas than the guy you are wanting though. Runs well, has range, can't play a lick of defense (though he does try). Much like Tim Thomas but less a couple inches. This signing makes me think that it's Piatkowski plus Lindsay Hunter and that's it.


I'm ok with another Tim Thomas type player. The thing is we NEED another athlete. I think we have to have a player other than Shawn who can guard a couple positions and still create mismatches on offense. Josh Howard killed us in the WCF, we needed Marion to guard him and Dirk. I think we need another athlete. Thats what killed me when we sold our last pick in the first round. I would've loved to grab a Hassan Adams type player, freakish athlete who thrives in the open court and is a very good defender. Still makes me mad.

Anyway what do you think of Piatokowski?


----------



## BootyKing (Apr 7, 2005)

I think this is a good signing for the Vet Min. If he can go out there n shoot a few threes now n then great. Hes a good shooter but he wont to much else. Now the Suns should sign Hunter or Blake and sign Sato


----------



## Lukasbmw (Jul 30, 2004)

Whoop de freaking do.

I'm starting to think TT was worth $24 million.


----------



## BootyKing (Apr 7, 2005)

lol. I just realised Piatowski's contract is the same size as the #21 pick. YAY


----------



## bircan (Jul 17, 2005)

good signing by suns. we got screwed by another free agent again this year, shame, but we will probably try to sign the best fit for our team. Piatkowski might turn out a significant factor in some games - who knows. I'd rather have him waiting for shots on the bench at 15mpg, than to not have him.

Still need an atheletic player now. And Hunter might be decent for us at PG also at 15mpg. Keep House though!


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Lukasbmw said:


> Whoop de freaking do.
> 
> I'm starting to think TT was worth $24 million.



That wouldn't be smart. We would've gotten into tax land if they had. At least this way we can 2 players instead of one though. Not that I am thrilled about this deal. I'm indifferent to it.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Lukasbmw said:


> Whoop de freaking do.
> 
> I'm starting to think TT was worth $24 million.


How do you pay someone $6 million per year who is barely going to get minutes? He played 24 minutes per game last season and that was without Kurt Thomas and Amare Stoudemire in the lineup. In the playoffs it was 32. We are adding 34-36 minutes for Amare Stoudemire and 24 minutes for Kurt Thomas.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Preacher said:


> I'm ok with another Tim Thomas type player. The thing is we NEED another athlete. I think we have to have a player other than Shawn who can guard a couple positions and still create mismatches on offense. Josh Howard killed us in the WCF, we needed Marion to guard him and Dirk. I think we need another athlete. Thats what killed me when we sold our last pick in the first round. I would've loved to grab a Hassan Adams type player, freakish athlete who thrives in the open court and is a very good defender. Still makes me mad.
> 
> Anyway what do you think of Piatokowski?


The bad thing is that there aren't really any players in the free agent market that fit that mold and would work on the Suns. There's Trevor Ariza, but he sucks on offense other than dunking. Rasual Butler is a long defender, but he's out of our range. Qyntel Woods probably fits it best, but he hasn't shown he's ready for the NBA. Howard also killed us because we had noone at the basket to stop him. With the new rules in the NBA (no contact at all), you aren't really going to find anyone who can stop Howard. The best addition is the size and length of Kurt Thomas and Amare Stoudemire affecting his shot when he drives.

Eric is an okay signing as a replacement for Eddie House. He should be able to get a little time in there with Amare Stoudemire, because he's another guy you cannot leave open. He's an upgrade over House though because we won't have a tiny backcourt by having him in there, since he's 6'6. Expect nothing defensively. He couldn't defend one bit when he was 25, and now he's a much slower 36. But he also won't save our butt during the regular season like House did. He can't put the ball on the floor, so it's pretty much perimiter open shots for him. But when he gets them he can hit them. Nash and the Suns should make him a 43% 3 point shooter.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

We may end up resigning House if we can't get Hunter or someone else.

Maybe we should trade for a back up PG? James Jones and a first! Yeah, I don't know.

Last yr, besides the JJ **** that went down, it felt like offseason moves fell into place and everything fit. I don't get that feeling now.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Suns fans are so fickle lately. :biggrin: People on other boards are bashing Sarver like crazy. People I've talked to are mad that we didn't give Tim Thomas $6 million per year. And I'm just like, what the hell are they thinking? Or are they thinking? I don't see a lot of confidence in the team and the organization. 

I think we need James Jones off the bench. He was also a big part of our defensive run last year. It'd be nice if he could hit an open shot this year though.


----------



## Preacher (May 8, 2006)

Don't give away $%67%^&% draft picks!!! Ok, that was my last draft rant.

How much money will Claxton command? Probably out of our range but that'd be a nice pickup.

I'm not big on Hunter but there are worse backup guards we could have.

Deshawn Stevenson is a FA, terrific athlete. Demarr Johnson is a big guard we could probably sign. Adrian Griffin and Devon George are both out there. What about David Wesley, he's a free agent too.


Ehhh....slim pickings this year.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

ShuHanGuanYu said:


> Suns fans are so fickle lately. :biggrin: People on other boards are bashing Sarver like crazy. People I've talked to are mad that we didn't give Tim Thomas $6 million per year. And I'm just like, what the hell are they thinking? Or are they thinking? I don't see a lot of confidence in the team and the organization.
> 
> I think we need James Jones off the bench. He was also a big part of our defensive run last year. It'd be nice if he could hit an open shot this year though.



Yeah, signing Thomas for that much would be stupid. I was saying for awhile he wouldn't get many minutes as it is and we should focus on others. 

That's true about Jones. But we seriously need a guy to come in for Nash, so it limits his minutes. He played more minutes during regular season and even more during the playoffs. House was fine during the regular season and I'm not convinced Barbosa can do it though. With what is out there besides Hunter who we will probably not get, we might as well resign House.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Preacher said:


> Don't give away $%67%^&% draft picks!!! Ok, that was my last draft rant.
> 
> How much money will Claxton command? Probably out of our range but that'd be a nice pickup.
> 
> ...


Claxton wants a 5 year deal at $5 mil per year. DeShawn opted out of $3 million. DerMarr Johnson is a bad defender, but I'd take him. He didn't do anything to raise his value, so he could be had. I can't stand George, overrated. He's like Jud Buechler on the Bulls. He already wasn't great, but then when he leaves the Bulls he completely sucks. Adrian Griffin will be brought back by Dallas, I think. He wouldn't be bad, but I don't like our chances with him.

David Wesley would be a slight upgrade over Lindsey Hunter, but he's also 35 and is less of a defender. I'd like him though because he can still shoot.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Dissonance19 said:


> Yeah, signing Thomas for that much would be stupid. I was saying for awhile he wouldn't get many minutes as it is and we should focus on others.
> 
> That's true about Jones. But we seriously need a guy to come in for Nash, so it limits his minutes. He played more minutes during regular season and even more during the playoffs. House was fine during the regular season and I'm not convinced Barbosa can do it though. With what is out there, we might as well resign House.


Barbosa can do it much better than House can. I don't see why we'd bring House back for some PG minutes. He's always been a pure shooting guard in a tiny point guard's body. We already have Leandro for that. If we get a backup for Nash, I want him to compliment him well (defense) and be better than Leandro at some things. I don't think House gives that.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

ShuHanGuanYu said:


> Barbosa can do it much better than House can. I don't see why we'd bring House back for some PG minutes. He's always been a pure shooting guard in a tiny point guard's body. We already have Leandro for that. If we get a backup for Nash, I want him to compliment him well (defense) and be better than Leandro at some things. I don't think House gives that.



True, but if we can't get Hunter then what?


----------



## nffl (Jun 25, 2006)

Lukasbmw said:


> Whoop de freaking do.
> 
> I'm starting to think TT was worth $24 million.


First off, we don't have the cap space for that. Second off, with our starting frontcourt (besides Marion) coming back from injury TT wouldn't play nearly as much as last season. Finally, this happens every contract year of TT's career. I truely believe as long as he's under a big contract he doesn't try his best. So long TT, have fun in a half court offense.

I'm loving this signing. Always been a fan of this guy. 

Also, ShuHan is right... Jumaine Jones would fit perfectly in this system.


----------



## Preacher (May 8, 2006)

ShuHanGuanYu said:


> Claxton wants a 5 year deal at $5 mil per year. DeShawn opted out of $3 million. DerMarr Johnson is a bad defender, but I'd take him. He didn't do anything to raise his value, so he could be had. I can't stand George, overrated. He's like Jud Buechler on the Bulls. He already wasn't great, but then when he leaves the Bulls he completely sucks. Adrian Griffin will be brought back by Dallas, I think. He wouldn't be bad, but I don't like our chances with him.
> 
> David Wesley would be a slight upgrade over Lindsey Hunter, but he's also 35 and is less of a defender. I'd like him though because he can still shoot.



That's why I like Wesley over Hunter, he's a better offensive player. I'd say Marcus Banks (10 PPG 4 APG last year) but he'll more than likely cost too much. It'd be a much better fit than Hunter though. I think I agree with you that Palacio is the player too get.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Dissonance19 said:


> True, but if we can't get Hunter then what?


I would go after Milt Palacio and David Wesley and Jannero Pargo before I settled for House. I'd probably even consider Jacque Vaughn over House.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Well, we know what we're going to get with Eric. Hes going to bring
hustle, energy and an occasional 3. His defense isn't bad and lets remember
hes coming from the Bulls that preach defense. So, he knows when to rotate and weak side help. Its a nice sign.


----------

